# TiVo -> TiVo Stream anywhere ...



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

Do you think they will ever provide this feature?

I have a real need for this... We have a home in Florida that presently don't want to pay for cable TV 11 months of the year we don't use it, as we only vacation there right now (4-5weeks per year).

If I could have a Roamio in our CT home, and be able to stream the content to another Premiere or Roamio in FLorida -- I'd buy one Today!

I'm able to stream to my iPad in Florida, so what's the difference? Why wouldn't they just modify the client software on the TiVo to allow over Internet streaming between all your TiVos on the same account?

do I just buy an HDMI adapter for my iPad and do a homegrown solution to get it on my 52" screen?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

They have not announced that feature.

You should send that as an idea to Margaret though, it's a good one.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

What about just streaming to a Mini over the internets.

Or an AppleTV since it is an iOS device just like the iPad.

Or what about connecting an iPad to your tv? Does the Tivo app support that?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

AppleTV is out until Apple provides platform app support for the ATV (they don't). Until then they have no incentive to authorize any kind of TiVo app that doesn't net them revenue.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> What about just streaming to a Mini over the internets.
> 
> Or an AppleTV since it is an iOS device just like the iPad.
> 
> Or what about connecting an iPad to your tv? Does the Tivo app support that?


 that's what I was implying however just because I would use an HDMI adapter doesn't mean the quality will be HD.

based on reviews of such device adapters the quality is a bit lacking.

(edit) OPPS I saw Mini I thought you meant iPad Mini ... (not)

yeah that would be GREAT! allow my (TiVo) Mini to be able to stream in my Florida home from my CT Roamio -- ! PERFECT.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

you can do what you want if you setup a VPN tunnel between your two houses. I used to do this with my dad's house to watch the local Florida news here in Boston years ago. I don't think it can happen anymore.

In essence, that puts both places on the same 'subnet' and connections are possible. 

Watch out for disconnects, and general slowness as a VPN adds about 15% overhead to the transfer, so both pipes need to be big (like fios/xfinity high speed).


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

although it requires a jailbreak (currently), you could stream to your iPad and then airplay that to an appleTV.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

philhu said:


> you can do what you want if you setup a VPN tunnel between your two houses. I do this with my dad's house to watch the local Florida news here in Boston
> 
> In essence, that puts both places on the same 'subnet' and connections are possible.
> 
> Watch out for disconnects, and general slowness as a VPN adds about 15% overhead to the transfer, so both pipes need to be big (like fios/xfinity high speed).


 I've tried that without success -- have ASUS routers one at each end (with VPN setup) ... but using remote desktop and afew other apps but it's hit or miss with what works and what doesn't... I'm moving my S3's there in a few weeks --

How would I connect them to the VPN ... ie I need client software on one end to make the connection how would you do it with a TiVo?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think eventually they are going to release a replacement for TiVo desktop that will allow a stream to browser solution. But... 

The real issue for you is going to be quality of the stream. Remember, the TiVo stream technology is going to have to upload the entire video stream through your home network externally and then down into the network at your home in Florida to what ever device you have selected.

Even if the video quality is just as good as the Slingbox - you're not going to be happy expanding it to a standard television size. Even a smallish 20" - 30" monitor is going to have a lot of artifacts and the potential for buffering, etc...

This is not like Netflix or other streaming services. They have huge capicity at the source to deliver content. You have some base model router that the cable company provided and a limited residential upload speed of what - 2mbps or if you have really upgraded 10mbps?

Compare that with standard download speeds that range between 25mbps and 50mbps and you can see how Netflix and other streaming services can provide what TiVo stream never will be able to handle.


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

ScaryMike said:


> although it requires a jailbreak (currently), you could stream to your iPad and then airplay that to an appleTV.


Can you explain what jail breaking would do!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

brianm729 said:


> Can you explain what jail breaking would do!


HDMI video out of the content you are viewing. Apple only allows select applications video out (mirroring) of content using the HDMI adaptor cable. This will allow all applications that functionality.

Start the video, connect your ipad to the TV via the HDMI breakout cable and viola - your done.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I know it's not the case for everyone but upload speeds have been quickly increasing. I've been on FIOS' 25/25 plan for awhile. Even before that I had 5 Mb upload which is probably close to enough for most streams. I feel like most non-DSL users have at least 5Mb upload speeds now.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I think eventually they are going to release a replacement for TiVo desktop that will allow a stream to browser solution. But...
> 
> The real issue for you is going to be quality of the stream. Remember, the TiVo stream technology is going to have to upload the entire video stream through your home network externally and then down into the network at your home in Florida to what ever device you have selected.
> 
> ...


 I actually use a SlingBox to do what I'm trying to do... it works VERY well. Quality is Very Good.

However.... believe it or not Remote Control is the problem..... the IR remote is VERY slow to respond.. trying to watch and do 30sec skip and FF is a nightmare!

I was going to try using VPN using the kmttg (net)remote to see if that's any better but I'm quessing not.

What I'm working on, as a fall back is (and so far so good) using BTSync to transfer all my extracted video (.tivo) files to a folder on a PC in Flordia running pyTiVo.

I have xFinity at both locations; and it really transfers pretty quickly. I've got it automated with the BTsync software (free)


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> I know it's not the case for everyone but upload speeds have been quickly increasing... I feel like most non-DSL users have at least 5Mb upload speeds now.


Unfortunately, Time-Warner cable internet in my area offers poor upload speeds, ranging from 1mbps upload with standard sevice to 5mbps upload with their most expensive service.

The 5mbps is probably adequte for streaming, but anything less would not.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> I know it's not the case for everyone but upload speeds have been quickly increasing. I've been on FIOS' 25/25 plan for awhile. Even before that I had 5 Mb upload which is probably close to enough for most streams. I feel like most non-DSL users have at least 5Mb upload speeds now.


Yeah, I have the FIOS 15/5 Mbps plan. 5 Mbps upload isn't terrible, but I just don't want people to think they should get Netflix quality - it just isn't going to happen.

If you have ever used a slingbox, that is the standard - and frankly upscaling to even a medium size monitor has huge artifacts and often video shifting.

If you find a low res youtube video and expand it to your whole screen... Yeah, that is probably better then you will get!

Just sayin!


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Hi8 said:


> I've tried that without success -- have ASUS routers one at each end (with VPN setup) ... but using remote desktop and afew other apps but it's hit or miss with what works and what doesn't... I'm moving my S3's there in a few weeks --
> 
> How would I connect them to the VPN ... ie I need client software on one end to make the connection how would you do it with a TiVo?


Well, you need to do router to router VPN, no client on the tivo, pad, etc. The VPN is handled at the router level. I did update my post, I did this years ago, when Series 3 was new and sharing shows between Tivos was new. I remember Bonjour problems, but I got that to work using a win server 2003 VPN Server.

So, at this date, YMMV. I still have my VPN to my dad's house, but the tivo stuff no longer works, afaik


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

NYHeel said:


> I feel like most non-DSL users have at least 5Mb upload speeds now.


Your feeling would be incorrect.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you pay for internet at your florida home all year? 

It shouldn't be a big deal to have the TV service turned on for 2 months.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Yeah, I have the FIOS 15/5 Mbps plan. 5 Mbps upload isn't terrible, but I just don't want people to think they should get Netflix quality - it just isn't going to happen.
> 
> If you have ever used a slingbox, that is the standard - and frankly upscaling to even a medium size monitor has huge artifacts and often video shifting.
> 
> ...


Have you ever even used a Slingbox with a decent network connection dude? That is SO not true! I sling from Philly to Hawaii with a ProHD and a WDTV Live Hub and its near DVD quality, if not Close to HD! It had to have been the network environment or bad hardware causing your issues if it was as bad as what you're saying. Heck I even used to use the Slingbox in Afghanistan on my laptop using a freakin' 128Kbps POS Internet in my plywood B-Hut and it was definitely watchable!!!

Stop "slinging" so much mud, you'll get dirty!

PS - Oh and btw I use it on a 58" fully calibrated plasma and a 120" ISF'd Marantz 1080p DLP Projector!

Just sayin!


----------

